

FakeSkype: an open source Skype client - steeve
http://www.oklabs.net/fakeskype-source-code/

======
steeve
Following this discussion[1] I thought this work deserved more views.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6597297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6597297)

